# '67 GTO rear tire size



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that I can get 255/60x15's on the back of my '67 with stock 15 X 7 Rally II wheels, although it seems as though it might be really close between the outer sidewall & the "lip" on the fender opening. Has anyone run this size (stock ride height)? If so.... any problems?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got 245/60-15's on my 69 and they fit very well. With the right backspacing I could go wider, though not a lot --- probably an inch, inch and a half.

Bear


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Bear. I got sidetracked on this same subject during discussions with Instg8er from my ground clearance post. My stock Rally II's have ~4 1/2" backspace and the 225/70's have 1" clearance tot he fender inner lip. It looks as though 255's should clear by ~3/8". If I did some trimming on the top 6-8" of the lip, I'm pretty sure I could get 275's under there, but really should go to 8" rims with that size tire. I think I'll stick with 255's for now.... maybe get wider rims and bigger rear meats later. Can always use the 255's on my Camaro


----------

